# first picture



## flathunter




----------



## mrfishohio

I tried, must have a glitch for my isp


----------



## flathunter

Jim you cant take them off your computer, must have them downloaded somewhere..Of course you probably know that  I just copyed the address of this pic off my website.


----------



## misfit

second pic


----------



## flathunter

I was wrong, scroll down till you see manage attachements
I posted mine with the insert image link at the top on the first pic, this one was downloaded from my pc


----------



## H2O Mellon

Jack, I know for a fact that that was the LAST flathead in that spot! Hmm... w/ a little editing & stuff I jsut might be able to put my head on your body & take credit for that great looking flattie.


----------



## mrfishohio




----------



## mrfishohio

The thing to attach ? Is it in the Guided or the Enhanced mode?


----------



## flathunter

Jim the manage attachment button at the bottom of the post, works just like the one on the other site did


----------



## flathunter

You can do it Jim, hit the reply button and then scroll down to manage attachments


----------



## flathunter

Good show!


----------



## misfit

another try


----------



## mrfishohio

It's too easy...now everyone will have pictures !  
This might be my granddaughter. Someone claims it is, but she adopted her out before any tests could be done. Talk about a heavy load.


----------



## Guest

Beauty, keep em coming. Hope don't mind me putting my here. Good to see you all again.


----------



## mrfishohio

Here's a little kitty.......


----------



## flathunter

Just one more


----------



## Lundy

I know this isn't a catfish, is it?

Needed to try and post a picture.


----------



## misfit

nice king,kim.it may not be a cat,but they're an awesome fish and real drag burners


----------



## Lewis

Nice pics guys! Good to see you here!


----------



## catfishcraig

Here is a nice size Channel Cat i caught in Northwest Ohio.

Catfishcraig


----------



## mrfishohio

That's a big channel Craig, do you recall the weight? 12#-15# ?


----------



## bkr43050

Those are all a bunch of nice looking fish! I really do need to get a digital camera and get in on the photo sharing. Of course after that I have to figure out how to catch one that looks like that.


----------



## Timberkatz35

Guys, whats the limit size resolution to post a image on the post? I would need to resize my though. Good to be home after trouble with loggin! Thanks Roger.


----------



## catking

Very nice channel, Craig. From your "honey hole" I take it   THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catfishcraig

thanks katking yes that is my spot lol wait till i develop the film from last year my friend caught one that i swear has to be atleast 25 pounds didnt have the scale with us that night  but did get pictures. huge channel.

mrfishohio that channel there was just under 19 pounds it was 18 pounds and something i cant remember off hand i got it wrote down in my book which is buried at the moment. 

that is the wait the bait store said it was. but the thing that cracks me up i really believe that fish was 20 pounds. why do i say that not to tell fish stories or anything. it was huge. and when they weighed it they used a little ol meat deli scale that weighs sliced meat for sanwiches. now that thing was maybe just maybe only 12 inches wide and long. this fish here was 36 inches or something like that i dont recall i caught that two years ago i caught alot of big ones last year pushing the same size. but anyways if over half the fish is hanging off the scale and touching the counter he weighed it on and flopping around like crazy wouldnt that effect the true weight of the fish??? just my 2 cents. that is why i went out and got me a true scale to weigh fish one like corey useds at cripple creek. that way i have no more incidents like this.

catfishcraig


----------



## Timberkatz35

Hope this works


----------



## Mr. Catfish

here is my pic


----------



## catking

First of all Mr.Cat- Welcome to the OhioGameFishing site !!! I'm glad you found us. Those are some great Flatheads. I remember where you caught them also  Thanks for posting them. CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishyguy

I am going to give this picture thing a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Fishyguy

Cool, I think I figured it out.


----------



## catking

Welcome to the O.G.F. !!! Glad another catter checked out this site. Nice seing you Lee. CATKING !!!


----------



## bill_gfish

one cool cat!


----------



## H2O Mellon

You guys and all of your big cats, sure you can catch big ones, but do you have enough skills to catch something like this:


----------



## sliprig

You are "THE MAN". MFO better be watching his back!!!!!!

Sliprig


----------



## EDD

This Has Been Floating Around , Still Nice Cat


----------



## TIGHTLINER

Here's my biggest catfish of 2004.......TightLines!


----------

